# Trivia and obscure facts



## Flatlander (Sep 15, 2004)

I figured that this might be cool. Whatcha got?

Inspired by bignick's golf ball dimples in the comedy forum.....

Frogs sleep with their eyes open.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

...the world is running out of IP addresses.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 15, 2004)

The pupil of an octopus' eye is rectangular

Canada imports approx. 822 Russian-made hockey sticks on an average day


----------



## Sarah (Sep 15, 2004)

Butterfly's Taste with their feet

A Ducks Quack does not echo (no one knows why)

90% of New York Cabbies are recently arrived immigrants

It is impossible to lick your elbow

The Electric Chair was invented by a dentist


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

A crocodile cannot stick out its tounge!!

A goldfish has a memory scan of about 3 seconds

A snail can sleep for 3 years

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain

Leonardi Da Vinci invented the scissors


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> A snail can sleep for 3 years


this describes me...nothing short of an atom bomb will wake me up...




			
				Raisin said:
			
		

> An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain


and this one describes a few people I know...


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

and this one describes a few people I know...[/QUOTE] 



How about this one then

Woman blink nearly twice as much as men!!!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> this describes me...nothing short of an atom bomb will wake me up...


Raisin has been doing a damn good job of describing you lately!!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 15, 2004)

A healthy individual releases 3.5 oz. of gas in a single flatulent emission, or about 17 oz. in a day.ealthy individual releases 3.5 oz. of gas in a single flatulent emission, or about 17 oz. in a day.

It takes 17 muscles to smile --- 43 to frown.

A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 15, 2004)

A group of unicorns is called a blessing. 

A group of kangaroos is called a mob. 

A group of whales is called a pod. 

A group of geese is called a gaggle. 

A group of ravens is called a murder. 

A group of larks is called an exaltation. 

A group of owls is called a parliament. Twelve or more cows are known as a "flink."


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

Babies are born without knee caps. They dont appear until they are about 2 - 6 years of age.

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Woman blink nearly twice as much as men!!!


I guess so...if I met a woman with an eye in her forehead, I don't think I'd blink for a while either...:mst:


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

During your lifetime you will eat around 60,000 pounds of food, thats the weight of about 6 elephants


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

A sneeze travels out of your mouth at over 100 mph!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

you people and these emoticons....good lord...:idunno:


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> you people and these emoticons....good lord...:idunno:


 Do they upset you!!!  lol


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

Did you also know that slugs have 4 noses!!!!......not nostrils, but noses........go figure!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Do they upset you!!! lol


no, no...they're just funnier than hell.


----------



## bignick (Sep 15, 2004)

off the top of my head...an electron travels about 2/3 the speed of light in copper...10% of all humans ever born are alive today...can't sneeze with your eyes open(no your eyeballs won't fly out)...somBruce lee's left leg was shorter than his right, and he was extremely near sighted...and had an undescended testicle...

i had to look some of these up:

Human tapeworms can grow up to 22.9m.

The Earth is 4.56 billion years old...the same age as the Moon and the Sun.

The dinosaurs became extinct before the Rockies or the Alps were formed.

Female black widow spiders eat their males after mating.

When a flea jumps, the rate of acceleration is 20 times that of the space shuttle during launch.

Astronauts cannot belch - there is no gravity to separate liquid from gas in their stomachs.

The air at the summit of Mount Everest, 29,029 feet is only a third as thick as the air at sea level.

One million, million, million, million, millionth of a second after the Big Bang the Universe was the size of a ...pea.

The tallest tree ever was an Australian eucalyptus - In 1872 it was measured at 435 feet tall.

The wingspan of a Boeing 747 is longer than the Wright brother's first flight.

An electric eel can produce a shock of up to 650 volts.

The earliest wine makers lived in Egypt around 2300 BC.

The Ebola virus kills 4 out of every 5 humans it infects.

In 5 billion years the Sun will run out of fuel and turn into a Red Giant.

Giraffes often sleep for only 20 minutes in any 24 hours. They may sleep up to 2 hours (in spurts - not all at once), but this is rare. They never lie down.

A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes.

Without its lining of mucus your stomach would digest itself.

There are more living organisms on the skin of each human than there are humans on the surface of the earth.

Humans have 46 chromosomes, peas have 14 and crayfish have 200.

Around a million, billion neutrinos from the Sun will pass through your body while you read this sentence.
...and now they are already past the Moon.


There are 60,000 miles of blood vessels in the human body.

An individual blood cell takes about 60 seconds to make a complete circuit of the body.

Utopia ia a large, smooth lying area of Mars.

On the day that Alexander Graham Bell was buried the entire US telephone system was shut down for 1 minute in tribute.

The low frequency call of the humpback whale is the loudest noise made by a living creature.

The call of the humpback whale is louder than Concorde and can be heard from 500 miles away.

A quarter of the world's plants are threatened with extinction by the year 2010.

Each person sheds 40lbs of skin in his or her lifetime.

At 15 inches the eyes of giant squids are the largest on the planet.

The largest galexies contain a million, million stars.

The Universe contains over 100 billion galaxies.

Wounds infested with maggots heal quickly and without spread of gangrene or other infection.

More germs are transferred shaking hands than kissing.

The longest glacier in Antarctica, the Almbert glacier, is 250 miles long and 40 miles wide.

The fastest speed a falling raindrop can hit you is 18mph.

A healthy person has 6,000 million, million, million haemoglobin molecules.

A salmon-rich, low cholesterol diet means that Inuits rarely suffer from heart disease.

Inbreeding causes 3 out of every 10 Dalmation dogs to suffer from hearing disability.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I guess so...if I met a woman with an eye in her forehead, I don't think I'd blink for a while either...:mst:


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

Apparently in Cleveland, Ohio it is illegal to catch mice without a hunting licence!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

astronomers can only account for 4% of the matter in the universe, that which is luminous...the other 96% is either dark energy or dark matter.

we can detect heat radiation that occurred ten raised to the -43 seconds after the Big Bang.

in 1997 more than a half a billion transistors were made...every second.

because of moths finding their ways into mainframes and shorting out vacuum tubes, the process of fixing computer related errors has always been known as "debugging."


----------



## bignick (Sep 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> we can detect heat radiation that occurred ten raised to the -43 seconds after the Big Bang.


just to make this a bit more astounding...that's this many seconds:

0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000001

also...

*The highest speed ever achieved on a bicycle is 166.94 mph by Fred Rompelburg.*
*The research spacecraft Helios B came within a record 27 million miles of the Sun.*

*65 million years ago the impact of an asteroid is estimated to have had the power of 10 million H-Bombs.*


----------



## bignick (Sep 15, 2004)

oooh...this was good

An adult Colombian poison-arrow frog has enough poison to kill 1,000 humans.


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> off the top of my head...an electron travels about 2/3 the speed of light in copper...10% of all humans ever born are alive today...can't sneeze with your eyes open(no your eyeballs won't fly out)...somBruce lee's left leg was shorter than his right, and he was extremely near sighted...and had an undescended testicle...
> 
> i had to look some of these up:
> 
> ...


----------



## bignick (Sep 15, 2004)

how about this...the universe is infinite in all directions....

making me the center of the universe


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

so are you calling yourself a super-massive a-...er...black hole...?


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> so are you calling yourself a super-massive a-...er...black hole...?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

a picture known as the Hubble Deep Field was taken in 1995 that includes a minor spec in the sky slightly smaller than the visible width of a dime at seventy-five feet that shows over 1500 galaxies.


----------



## bignick (Sep 15, 2004)

one of Mercury's "days" are longer than one of it's "years"


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

the Pentagon has more floor space than the Empire State Building.


----------



## Xequat (Sep 16, 2004)

The largest single cell of any living creature on Earth is an ostrich egg.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 16, 2004)

an ostrich's kick is able to kill a lion...so much for an oversized chicken dinner.


----------



## bignick (Sep 16, 2004)

In a recent 5 year period, 24 residents of Tokyo died while bowing to other people.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 16, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Human tapeworms can grow up to 22.9m.
> 
> The Earth is 4.56 billion years old...the same age as the Moon and the Sun.
> 
> ...


----------



## bignick (Sep 16, 2004)

actually...the decibel level of a humpback whale call has nothing to do with the water...the water certainly affects how far it can travel (measured up to 160 km underwater) ...but the calls can be in greater than 190 dB...which is well above the pain threshold for humans...which is around 130 dB...if they were to do it above water it would be just as loud...it just wouldn't carry as far...

also, i beleive the moon fact is referring the fact that moon came from the earth...hence..it's material the same age....


----------



## bignick (Sep 16, 2004)

another one:

Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak are best known as the creators of the Apple computer, but before they became PC technology darlings, they designed a popular arcade game for Atari called 'Breakout'.


----------



## Baytor (Sep 16, 2004)

King George VI's first name was "Albert".

The hundred years war lasted 116 years.

Chinese gooseberries come from New Zealand.

The Russians celebrated the October Revolution in November.


----------



## Akula (Sep 17, 2004)

There is a Discovery Channel show called Mythbusters that tests various urban legends, sorry to say, but the duck's quack does echo.  They found the waveform has a unique shape and the echo meshes so close to the origin that it's percieved as one.  

Any way...a few more.

All polar bears are left handed

American Airlines saved $40,000 in 1987 by eliminating one olive from each salad in first class

Americans eat around 18 acres of pizza a day

Cats have over 100 vocal sounds, dogs, only about 10


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 17, 2004)

These scare me~!!!

Human sperm comes in three varieties, mixed. Some drive toward the egg, the other two exist only to kill, or to obstruct, other men's sperm. The relative proportions found in semen depends on the man's belief at the time of ejaculation about whether his are the only sperm there. 

This says a lot about our evolutionary past~!

Each cell in your body contains symbiotic bacteria called mitochondria, which have their own DNA and reproduce by themselves. All your mitochondria came from your mother. Mitochondria in men have no way to propagate, so your mother's mitochondria's genes benefit if she has more female offspring. Your mitochondria have genes for several proteins that would interfere with development of male babies; but they are blocked by others in the nucleus. There's a war on..


You can become immune to scorpion venom. Catch a centipede, and discard its head. Mash the rest, and then scratch your arm and wipe a bit of the juice on the scratch.

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> You can become immune to scorpion venom. Catch a centipede, and discard its head. Mash the rest, and then scratch your arm and wipe a bit of the juice on the scratch.


yes...lemme go right out and do that...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 17, 2004)

yes it may be advisable.. specially with Mr. C. coming up next month.. prolly would bring a real scorpion if I asked him to~!!  *wicked smile*

Ginger has been clinically demonstrated to work twice as well as dramamine for fighting motion sickness, with no side effects. 

Echinacea and Zinc Gluconate are the only things demonstrated to help you get over colds faster -- and head them off, if you can catch them soon enough. Although it doesn't prevent colds, Vitamin C works as an antihistamine, without side effects if it's buffered. Make sure the echinacea smells really fresh; if it's stale it might not help. (Cheaper brands are more likely to be fresh!)


----------



## Chrono (Sep 17, 2004)

Being a Math/Computer Science major I'm sure I can contribute to this.

 Next time someone let's you on a break or something, tell them you want pi^2(whicnh = 9.89) or e^3/2(which = 10.04) minute break. 

  Whenever you want to tell somebody you want a bowl, tell them you want a z = x^2 + y^2.

  Or, whenever you want a cone, tell them you want a  z^2 = x^2 + y^2 with z being between 0 to 4.

  Fun stuff, I swear.


----------



## Akula (Sep 18, 2004)

One of my favorites, still on the math theme, is when asked to pick a number between 1 and 10, say pi.


----------



## Chrono (Sep 18, 2004)

Akula said:
			
		

> One of my favorites, still on the math theme, is when asked to pick a number between 1 and 10, say pi.


 e works well with that, too.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 18, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> bignick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 18, 2004)

...the female praying mantis _does_ eat her mate...hungry or not.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 22, 2004)

You burn aprox 8 calories using 2 hands to unhook a womans bra...

But up to 87 calories if you unhook it with your mouth.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2004)

...and this was a scientific clinical trial where you discovered this...and obviously it had to have repeated trials...all in the name of science.


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

in the name of science


----------



## Chrono (Sep 22, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> You burn aprox 8 calories using 2 hands to unhook a womans bra...
> 
> But up to 87 calories if you unhook it with your mouth.


 Is that the same for panties?


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

good question...back to the labs...this may require more research...


----------



## Chrono (Sep 22, 2004)

Let me know if you need some volunteers.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

I suppose you're gonna need subjects to remove them from, no?

 I'd like to see a demonstration of these calorie burners.


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

any ladies interested in helping further the sphere of human knowledge please private message me for further details on this grand experiment...

:ultracool:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a demonstration of these calorie burners.


I would not mind at all to be a part of this grand experiment to help further understand human metabolism.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 23, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I would not mind at all to be a part of this grand experiment to help further understand human metabolism.



Really?  Youd let some guy take a bra off you with his teeth?  Ewwwww.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 23, 2004)

And on that same note...

If one wishes to burn all the calories from pizza, he/she ought to make passionate love in the course of 26 minutes. A French kiss, which lasts for 53 minutes is capable of burning the amount of fat that one gets after consuming a bag of French fries and a hamburger. 15 minutes of oral sex "eliminates" a glass of wine.

Thats from this article:

26 Minutes of Love For a Slice of Pizza


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 23, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> It is impossible to lick your elbow




Ah, but my dear, do not underestimate me.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> And on that same note...
> 
> If one wishes to burn all the calories from pizza, he/she ought to make passionate love in the course of 26 minutes. A French kiss, which lasts for 53 minutes is capable of burning the amount of fat that one gets after consuming a bag of French fries and a hamburger. 15 minutes of oral sex "eliminates" a glass of wine.
> 
> ...


...makes me think about all the light beer wars...if something has like six calories...you can burn that standing at the bar..


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, enough bragging about being able to lick my elbow (not a function of flexibility, I might add), and on to trivia:

Nobody ever thought chicken pox came from chickens.  The original Old English word was "gican" ("itching").  It became corrupted to "chicken".

The mouth of a river is called a "delta" because the triangular shape of it resembles the Greek letter of the same name.

"The alphabet song", "Twinkle, twinkle, little star" and "Baa baa black sheep" all have the same tune.  It was originally written in 1765 for the French song "Ah! Vous Diraije, Maman!"

Gasoline doesn't freeze.  Below -180 degrees it turns gummy, but never becomes completely hard.  No Viagra jokes, please.

High heel shoes were invented for men who rode for a living and later adapted for the general public to keep people's feet out of the muck.  With the improvement of drainage in the 18th century, men stopped wearing high heels altogether...except on Saturday nights when nobody is watching.

Source:  The Unbelievable Truth!  By Jeff Rovin.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Xequat (Sep 23, 2004)

In Lexington, KY...it is illegal to have an ice cream cone in your back pocket.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2004)

...in California...the penalty for jumping off a building....is death...kind of rhetorical...


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 24, 2004)

Isaac Asimov is the only author to have a book in every Dewey-decimal category

Lorne Greene had one of his nipples bitten off by an alligator while he was host of "Lorne Greene's Wild Kingdom." 

Murphy's Oil Soap is the chemical most commonly used to clean elephants. 

Some biblical scholars believe that Aramaic (the language of the ancient Bible) did not contain an easy way to say "many things" and used a term which has come down to us as 40. This means that when the bible -- in many places -- refers to "40 days," they meant many days. 

Race car spelled backwards is race car.


----------



## The Kai (Sep 24, 2004)

Honey found in the pyramids is still edible


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 24, 2004)

Apart from humans, the only animals that go into battle in formation are ants.

Abe Lincoln was the first President to wear a beard.

Thomas Edison only went to school for three months...at age eight.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Xequat (Sep 24, 2004)

The longest vocabulary word in the English language is pneumonultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.  It's a lung disease caused by inhaling silica dust.  Hehe, you know those silica gel packets that come in packages and say "do not eat?"  Well....


Did you know the human head weighs eight pounds?  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Akula (Sep 24, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Race car spelled backwards is race car.



Same with another mode of transportation...kayak.


----------



## bignick (Jun 15, 2005)

This thread was too good to let die.......

The Atlantic Ocean increases in width by 3cms each year.

3 planets orbit the star Upsilon Andromedae, 44 light years away.

A dog was killed by a meteor at Nakhla, Egypt, in 1911. The unlucky canine is the only creature known to have been killed by a meteor.  (Other than those dinosaurs, I guess...)

In the history of the solar system, 30 billion comets have been lost or destroyed. That amounts to only 30 percent of the estimated number that remain.

What weighs more?  A kg of feathers or a kg of bricks?  If you thought this was a trick question...you were wrong...kinda.  The kg of bricks weigh more.  The kilogram is a measure of mass and a kg of bricks and feathers both have the same mass.  But everything has a buoyancy, i.e. why somethings float in water.  This effect is also caused by the air, though too a lesser extent, the air pushes up on the feathers more than the bricks, causing them to appear to weigh less.  Weight, of course, a measure of force of gravity, though not affected by the air is somewhat offset by the air pressure.

While the retina of frogs can detect movement, the retina of humans and other primates cannot. In fact, frogs and some other simple vertebrates may not even see an object unless it is moving. If a dead fly on a string is dangled motionlessly in front of a starving frog, the frog cannot sense this winged meal. The "bug-detecting" cells in its retina are wired to respond only to movement. The frog might starve to death, tongue firmly folded in its mouth, unaware that salvation lies suspended on a string in front of its eyes.

In March 1999, Linda Buck of the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Centre, proved that mammals recognize and process odours through a code based on varying combinations of receptors. She likens olfactory receptors to letters of the alphabet, which can be used over and over again to compose a vast vocabulary.

The Rubik's Cube was invented by Erno Rubik in 1974. To date over 100 million have been sold. Dave Orser broke the Unofficial World Record for solving a Rubik's cube blindfolded, with a new record of 4 minutes 5 seconds, including memorization on the 11th December 2002.

The rarest and most valuable botanical jewel is the legendary "coconut pearl" that occasionally forms inside a coconut (Cocos nucifera). Like the pearls of oysters and giant clams, it is a shiny calcareous sphere. Coconut pearls are known to form inside "blind coconuts" that lack the three characteristic germination pores at one end. The odds of finding one in a coconut are certainly less than one in a million. To put it another way, if you cracked open and thoroughly examined one coconut every 15 minutes during a normal eight hour work day, it would take roughly 80 years to go through a million coconuts. You can however see one on display at the Fairchild Tropical Garden in the city of Coral Gables, Florida.

In 1964, a jury awarded $50,000 to a woman who claimed a cable car accident in San Francisco had made her into a nymphomaniac

 The word trivia comes from the Latin word trivium, a place where 3 roads meet. The perfect opportunity to exchange stories, gossip, and information.

When Coca-Cola was first sold in China, they used characters that would sound like "Coca-Cola" when spoken. Unfortunately, what they turned out to mean was "Bite the wax tadpole". It did not sell well.

Dueling is legal in Paraguay as long as both parties are registered blood donors.

A goldfish is the only animal that can see both infrared and ultraviolet light.

In 1609, a doctor named Wecker found a corpse in Bologna with two penises. Since then, there have been eighty documented cases of men similarly endowed.

 The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet.

 Contemporary reports of a man being guillotined in 1905 indicate that for about 30 seconds after the head has been severed from the body, there is still a level of consciousness that meant the severed head opened its eyes twice when its name was called out.

It has been demonstrated that humans are able to control their body temperatures to an amazing degree. In one experiment involving skilled yoga practitioners, the yogi was able to change the temperature of two areas of skin just two inches apart by a difference of ten degrees fahrenheit.

In 1971 western journalists were invited to China to witness operations using only acupuncture techniques for anaesthesia. One of these operations involved a patient having a needle placed in their right forearm. This apparently numbed the whole chest region and allowed a procedure to commence which involved the removal of a tubercular lung. While the operation took place the man was fully conscious and chatted with theatre staff. After the operation the wound was closed and the needle removed and his arm massaged. He showed no discomfort, and afterwards gave a press conference.

 About twenty years ago Harry Jerison of the University of California, Los Angeles, developed a concept called the encephalization quotient, or EQ - a measure of brain size relative to body size. A domestic cat has an EQ of 1.0 - it has just the right size of brain to control its body size. Dogs came in at 1:8; ie having a bit of spare brain to play with. Chimps scored 3:0, and humans came in at a monster 7:4 encephalization quotient. Interestingly, bottle-nosed dolphins scored higher than chimps, and second only to humans with 5:6.

Humans are not the only species to murder. Jane Goodall, an acclaimed primatologist, studied chimpanzees in the Gombe National Park in Tanzania starting in the mid 1960s. At first the chimps were in one large group, and seemed content and happy. Over time however she noticed them splitting into two seperate groups; and shortly thereafter the battered and beaten body of an adult female chimp was found. A short time after there was another killing, with one of Goodalls field assistants actually witnessing eight chimps surround an isolated male from the other group; and then proceed to beat him to death with their fists, and one even used a stone. Subsequent murders of chimps were also witnessed and described; and by 1977, just a few years later, all the members of the second breakaway group had either been killed or were forced to rejoin the first.

The risk of Down's Syndrome (an extra chromosome 21) rises with age. Studies suggest that over the age of thirty-five, about one-third of a woman's eggs are chromosomally abnormal. At age twenty-five, the risk of Down's is 1 in 1500; by forty it is 1 in a 100, and at forty-five, one in thirty.

The humble condom gets its name from the personal physician to King Charles II, the Earl of Condom, who recommended its use to the king as an aid to prevent the contraction of syphilis.

When sperm were first seen down a microscope about 300 years ago, scientists really thought they could see tiny whole humans in human sperm, donkeys in donkey sperm, and so on. The entities were hence named spermatozoa, which means 'seed animals'.

In Europe and the US less then 1 per cent of men are exclusively homosexual; with another 5 per cent being bisexual. In women the figures are far less than 1 per cent exclusively lesbians, and another 2 percent bisexual.

In the UK in the 1990s, 10 per cent of men had paid for sex at least once in their lives by the time they were fifty.


----------



## GaryM (Jul 5, 2005)

WWI ended on the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month in 1918, and the commander of the gun which fired the last shot was Capt. Peace.


----------



## silatman (Jul 6, 2005)

You can drink a cup of someone elses blood with no effects but if you drink a cup of your own you WILL throw up.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 11, 2005)

A hippo's stomach is 10 feet long, and can hold 400 lbs. of food.

 Also, a hippo can run faster than a human.

 Monkeys go bald, just like humans.


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello,

The plastic things on the end of shoelaces are called aglets.

grtz,


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello,

Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history: Spades - King David, Clubs - Alexander the Great, Hearts - Charlemagne, Diamonds - Julius Caesar. 

There are 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 different color combinations possible on a Rubik's Cube. 
Wild Bill Hickok was killed playing poker, holding two pairs - aces and eights, which has become known as 'Dead Man's Hand.' 

In Eastern Africa you can buy banana beer. This beer is brewed from bananas.

On average women say 7,000 words per day. Men manage just over 2000.

Just to keep you informed!

grtz,


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jul 22, 2005)

68% of all statistics are made up.


----------



## still learning (Jul 22, 2005)

Some people found you cannot fly to the sun because of the heat....so they decide to fly at night!

 All fish have nose's  and can out smell any dog.

 To keep fish from smelling?   .......cut off their nose!

 What did one eye say to the other eye?    ......between you and me something smells....

 Simile  even when it smells............

 " Pau" is the Hawaiian word for finsh/done/ it's over.......all pau!


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 24, 2006)

A crocodile cannot stick out its tongue.  It also is the only reptile that can vocalise loud sounds.
Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated.
Albert Einstein's cat suffered from depression.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 24, 2006)

Impossible Man had 3 impossible children.  :lol2:


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes.


 
Lucky pigs!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

*Bookkeeper* is the only word in the English language with 3 consecutive sets of double letters (oo-kk-ee).


----------



## Zoran (May 26, 2006)

Okay, many of theses were already mentioned. But I just got this email. 



If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee. 

(Hardly seems worth it to me...) 


If you farted consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb. 

(Now that's more like it!) 



The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet. 

(Damn!) 



A pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes. 

(In my next life, I want to be a pig.) 



A cockroach will live nine days without its head before it starves to death. (Kinda creepy.) 


Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories a hour 

(Don't try this at home, maybe at work) 


The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its body. The female initiates sex by ripping the male's head off. 

("Honey, I'm home. What the....?!") 


The flea can jump 350 times its body length. It's like a human jumping the length of a football field. 
(30 minutes..lucky pig! Can you imagine?) 


The catfish has over 27,000 taste buds. 

(What could be so tasty on the bottom of a pond? ) 



Some lions mate over 50 times a day.
 (I still want to be a pig in my next life...quality over quantity) 





Butterflies taste with their feet. 

(Something I always wanted to know.) 



The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue. 
(no, not going there ... too easy) 



Right-handed people live, on average, nine years longer than left-handed people. 

(If you're ambidextrous, do you split the difference?) 


Elephants are the only animals that cannot jump. 

(okay, so that would be a good thing) 




A cat's urine glows under a black light. 

(I wonder who was paid to figure that out?) 



An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain. 
( I know some people like that.) 


Starfish have no brains 

(I know some people like that too.) 



Polar bears are left-handed. 


(If they switch, they'll live a lot longer) 



Humans and dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure. 

(What about that pig??)


----------



## crushing (May 26, 2006)

Zoran said:
			
		

> A pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes.



"Hey Petunia, ya interested in the other white meat?"  -Porky


Ahh, now I get it.  One of the stupid songs from Ishtar was actually a prayer.

"Give me half an hour, just a half an hour"


----------



## Henderson (May 26, 2006)

There are 293 ways to make change for a (U.S.) dollar.


----------



## Henderson (May 26, 2006)

When the University of Nebraska Cornhuskers play football at home, the stadium becomes the state's third largest city.


----------



## Henderson (May 26, 2006)

The term "the whole 9 yards" came from W.W. II fighter pilots in the Pacific. When arming their airplanes, the .50 caliber machine gun ammo belts measured exactly 27 feet, before being loaded. If the pilots fired all their ammo at a target, it got "the whole 9 yards."

:mp5:


----------



## TonyMac (May 29, 2006)

Hmmmm. I heard that a cement truck carries nine cubic yards of cement. Hence "The whole nine yards."


----------



## OUMoose (May 29, 2006)

TonyMac said:
			
		

> Hmmmm. I heard that a cement truck carries nine cubic yards of cement. Hence "The whole nine yards."


 
Interesting.  I had always heard that "the whole 9 yards" came from medival scotland/ireland, as a grand kilt is that much material wrapped around, as opposed to the skirts they wear today.

*shrug*  just what I heard.


----------

